# Favorite 4/3rds Micro Lens?



## katsrevenge

I just impulse bought a Olympus Pen. It hasn't arrived yet... but I'm looking to pick up a couple of primes, maybe a longer zoom for it. Nothing serious or pricey, I just want something small I can leave in my bag. It's just a body and I'm not going to bother getting the kit lens. 

So, what lenses does everyone like and use? 

I ordered a 35mm f/1.7 CCTV lens. For 20 bucks, I'll try it.
I keep reading that the Sigma 19mm F2.8 Art Lens is amazing. 
The Sigma AF 18-125mm f3.5-5.6 is apparently a decent zoom, yes?
Any suggestions for a wide or fisheye lens? Or a decentish pancake lens? 

Also... anyone use a SLR Magic 26mm f/1.4 Toy Lens? I really like the idea to play around with but it seems like it just might be one of those CCTV things with colored rings....


----------



## Frankinfuji

On my Lumix I either use the Olympus 45 mm or the Panasonic 27mm pancake.  Both low cost and high quality.


----------



## Derrel

About a year ago or more, I read a fantastic Kirk Tuck post on the 45mm Panasonic lens on the 4/3 format cameras. He was really, really into the 45mm lens and how versatile it was, as well as how well it performed. It was both a normal AND a telephoto type lens for him, depending on camera-to-subject distance.

There is such a thing as a versatile lens; some lenses are NOT versatile, and are ALWAYS, always, always "one thing", like say a 10mm uber-wide lens, or a 300mm telephoto; those focal lengths will ALWAYS create 1) wide-angle shots or 2)telephoto shots. What Kirk showed was the way the 45mm lens allowed tewo different types of "looks", based mostly on camera-to-subject distance used.


----------



## katsrevenge

The 45 looks interesting. I can't find a 27mm Panasonic, only a 14mm and 20mm? There is a Fujifilm one though..

Derrel.. Yeah, I really only want to get one or maybe two 'decent' lens for this lil guy. It's not going to replace my DSLR, just my phone. Something versatile like that is best. 

I basically keep just primes on my DSLR these days. I was carrying around a wide angle zoom, but it never seems to come out of the bag. I freaking love my 35mm on that thing.


----------



## Frankinfuji

Sorry, I meant the 20mm Panasonic.   It's low cost, compact and super sharp. 

Also, I bought the Olympus 45 rather than the Panasonic 45, simply because the Panasonic 45 was not available at that time.  I've since moved to Fuji bodies,  but still use the GX7 with the 20 mm as a compact everyday camera.


----------



## mdruziak

Panasonic 100-300mm


----------



## waday

Define small and cheap?

The Oly 14-150 f/4-5.6II is pretty good..good range, decent pictures. I also like the Oly 17mm f/1.8. The Oly 45 f/1.8 is really nice, as well, but you might want something wider.

There's a good forum where people post their photos with specific lenses here. You can get an idea of how images will look.


----------



## BrentC

I can also recommend the 17mm f1.8, that will give your 35mm equivalent.   And for the price, like @waday mentioned, the 14-150 is a great little zoom lens thats not expensive, especially if you go the used route.   It has a nice wide range good for traveling.


----------



## katsrevenge

waday said:


> Define small and cheap?
> 
> The Oly 14-150 f/4-5.6II is pretty good..good range, decent pictures. I also like the Oly 17mm f/1.8. The Oly 45 f/1.8 is really nice, as well, but you might want something wider.
> 
> There's a good forum where people post their photos with specific lenses here. You can get an idea of how images will look.



Under 200 bucks, if possible. Small enough to fit in a large purse or in one of those leather hipster-looking camera outfits, LOL.

Thanks for the link and the advise. Wish they did this with Nikon lenses! 



BrentC said:


> I can also recommend the 17mm f1.8, that will give your 35mm equivalent.   And for the price, like @waday mentioned, the 14-150 is a great little zoom lens thats not expensive, especially if you go the used route.   It has a nice wide range good for traveling.



Yeah a 17mm is on the list.  
It looks like a very good choice! And I always go used, if I can.


----------



## BrentC

katsrevenge said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> Define small and cheap?
> 
> The Oly 14-150 f/4-5.6II is pretty good..good range, decent pictures. I also like the Oly 17mm f/1.8. The Oly 45 f/1.8 is really nice, as well, but you might want something wider.
> 
> There's a good forum where people post their photos with specific lenses here. You can get an idea of how images will look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under 200 bucks, if possible. Small enough to fit in a large purse or in one of those leather hipster-looking camera outfits, LOL.
> 
> Thanks for the link and the advise. Wish they did this with Nikon lenses!
> 
> 
> 
> BrentC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can also recommend the 17mm f1.8, that will give your 35mm equivalent.   And for the price, like @waday mentioned, the 14-150 is a great little zoom lens thats not expensive, especially if you go the used route.   It has a nice wide range good for traveling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah a 17mm is on the list.
> It looks like a very good choice! And I always go used, if I can.
Click to expand...


You'll love the 17mm.  Sharp, great IQ and VERY fast.


----------



## pixmedic

the 45mm f1.8 is an amazing lens, as is the 75mm f/1.8


----------



## waday

katsrevenge said:


> Under 200 bucks, if possible. Small enough to fit in a large purse or in one of those leather hipster-looking camera outfits, LOL.


I can understand this from asking my wife to hold my lenses for me.  The 17 mm is like the size of a racquetball, so very portable. There's also a 14-42 f/3.5-5.6 which is like a pancake lens... it's about an inch thick. I haven't tried it, but it seems very portable.



pixmedic said:


> the 45mm f1.8 is an amazing lens, as is the 75mm f/1.8


The 75 has an almost cult like following, which is kinda crazy. I have yet to try it, but considering the hype that others have given it, I would assume it to perform very well, haha.


----------



## katsrevenge

waday said:


> I can understand this from asking my wife to hold my lenses for me.  The 17 mm is like the size of a racquetball, so very portable. There's also a 14-42 f/3.5-5.6 which is like a pancake lens... it's about an inch thick. I haven't tried it, but it seems very portable.
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> the 45mm f1.8 is an amazing lens, as is the 75mm f/1.8
> 
> 
> 
> The 75 has an almost cult like following, which is kinda crazy. I have yet to try it, but considering the hype that others have given it, I would assume it to perform very well, haha.
Click to expand...


I almost always have a bag on me, lol. I used to carry around one of those little compact cameras all of the time years ago, and often carry my DLSR these days. Something smaller will be handy, I think. Racquetball size sounds good.

Only time B 'plays' with my camera stuff is if I switch a lens and ask him to hold one while I fiddle with the other. Lucky for me he is tolerant and loving and will hold it with a bemused look on his face. 

Which 75mm? Or is it just the length on this format that people like?


----------



## BrentC

katsrevenge said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can understand this from asking my wife to hold my lenses for me.  The 17 mm is like the size of a racquetball, so very portable. There's also a 14-42 f/3.5-5.6 which is like a pancake lens... it's about an inch thick. I haven't tried it, but it seems very portable.
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> the 45mm f1.8 is an amazing lens, as is the 75mm f/1.8
> 
> 
> 
> The 75 has an almost cult like following, which is kinda crazy. I have yet to try it, but considering the hype that others have given it, I would assume it to perform very well, haha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I almost always have a bag on me, lol. I used to carry around one of those little compact cameras all of the time years ago, and often carry my DLSR these days. Something smaller will be handy, I think. Racquetball size sounds good.
> 
> Only time B 'plays' with my camera stuff is if I switch a lens and ask him to hold one while I fiddle with the other. Lucky for me he is tolerant and loving and will hold it with a bemused look on his face.
> 
> Which 75mm? Or is it just the length on this format that people like?
Click to expand...


He's talking about the Olympus 75mm f1.8.   Very sharp, fast lens.   Great for indoor sports and venues that have low light like concerts.    Also great for portrait shots.


----------



## katsrevenge

BrentC said:


> He's talking about the Olympus 75mm f1.8.   Very sharp, fast lens.   Great for indoor sports and venues that have low light like concerts.    Also great for portrait shots.



Ah, got ya. Looks nice, but well over the budget for what I can spend.


----------



## petrochemist

There's a no-name CCTV based 8mm f/3.8 fisheye lens available for ~£60 which is quite fun.
eg. 8mm f/3.8 CCTV MFT mount Fisheye lens for 4/3" camera Micro M4/3 Panasonic OM-D  | eBay

And of course you can adapt practically any old lenses you already have. I find this easily gives some longer focal lengths if you don't mind going manual 

If you want AF, lenses like the Panasonic Vario 45-200 can be had (used) for under £150 & perform quite well. Mine gives me better results than my adapted lenses for practically all action shots.


----------



## waday

For size comparison, I used my dog's tennis ball. She got excited, then sad when she realized I wasn't going to throw it for her.




Olympus 17mm f/1.8 Lens Hood Off by Wade, on Flickr




Olympus 17mm f/1.8 Lens Hood On by Wade, on Flickr




Olympus 45mm f/1.8 Lens Hood Off by Wade, on Flickr




Olympus 45mm f/1.8 Lens Hood On by Wade, on Flickr




Olympus 14-150mm f/4-5.6 II Lens Hood Up by Wade, on Flickr




Olympus 14-150mm f/4-5.6 II Lens Hood Down by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## katsrevenge

petrochemist said:


> There's a no-name CCTV based 8mm f/3.8 fisheye lens available for ~£60 which is quite fun.
> eg. 8mm f/3.8 CCTV MFT mount Fisheye lens for 4/3" camera Micro M4/3 Panasonic OM-D  | eBay
> 
> And of course you can adapt practically any old lenses you already have. I find this easily gives some longer focal lengths if you don't mind going manual
> 
> If you want AF, lenses like the Panasonic Vario 45-200 can be had (used) for under £150 & perform quite well. Mine gives me better results than my adapted lenses for practically all action shots.



OHH!!!!! Neat! 

Manual is not a problem.


----------



## katsrevenge

waday said:


> For size comparison, I used my dog's tennis ball. She got excited, then sad when she realized I wasn't going to throw it for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olympus 17mm f/1.8 Lens Hood Off by Wade, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olympus 17mm f/1.8 Lens Hood On by Wade, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olympus 45mm f/1.8 Lens Hood Off by Wade, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olympus 45mm f/1.8 Lens Hood On by Wade, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olympus 14-150mm f/4-5.6 II Lens Hood Up by Wade, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olympus 14-150mm f/4-5.6 II Lens Hood Down by Wade, on Flickr



Those things are so small, even compared to my little 35 prime (my smallest lens). I can't steal a ball from my chihuahua to compare the zoom to.. she plays with balls she steals from the cats... but it looks about the same size as the 50 Nikon lens. Neat. 

Many thanks for the photos, heh.

....did you throw it for her afterwards? Poor thing, LOL.


----------



## waday

The lens and system are very portable.



katsrevenge said:


> ....did you throw it for her afterwards? Poor thing, LOL.


I did, after she stole it from the coffee table.


----------



## katsrevenge

It's here, and I have one of those manual CCTV lenses on it. Instead of being outside taking emo photos of a grey, rainy day... I have a black/grey screen. I've emailed the seller, they say it works fine... so it must be the lens?



Photo by Kat M., on Flickr

Is there a trick to using one of these adapters that I'm too derpy to see? I lined up the little hole with the little button thingy. I'll be ordering a Sigma 19mm or 17mm later this week. If it still doesn't work, back it goes.

Edit to add, I've tried M, S, A and P on the dial.


----------



## BrentC

katsrevenge said:


> It's here, and I have one of those manual CCTV lenses on it. Instead of being outside taking emo photos of a grey, rainy day... I have a black/grey screen. I've emailed the seller, they say it works fine... so it must be the lens?
> 
> 
> 
> Photo by Kat M., on Flickr
> 
> Is there a trick to using one of these adapters that I'm too derpy to see? I lined up the little hole with the little button thingy. I'll be ordering a Sigma 19mm or 17mm later this week. If it still doesn't work, back it goes.
> 
> Edit to add, I've tried M, S, A and P on the dial.



When putting on the lens do not press the lens release button.  Only press the button to release the lens.  Screw on the lens and let it click on place.


----------



## katsrevenge

BrentC said:


> katsrevenge said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's here, and I have one of those manual CCTV lenses on it. Instead of being outside taking emo photos of a grey, rainy day... I have a black/grey screen. I've emailed the seller, they say it works fine... so it must be the lens?
> 
> 
> 
> Photo by Kat M., on Flickr
> 
> Is there a trick to using one of these adapters that I'm too derpy to see? I lined up the little hole with the little button thingy. I'll be ordering a Sigma 19mm or 17mm later this week. If it still doesn't work, back it goes.
> 
> Edit to add, I've tried M, S, A and P on the dial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When putting on the lens do not press the lens release button.  Only press the button to release the lens.  Screw on the lens and let it click on place.
Click to expand...


I did this twice. A small orange light flashed at me from the bottom right corner, but there is still no image.


----------



## waday

You may have some luck asking your question here: Adapted Lenses


----------



## katsrevenge

waday said:


> You may have some luck asking your question here: Adapted Lenses



I figured out the problem. The adapter isn't cut quite right for the lens. The little lens sensor rod wasn't being fully released like it must be to allow the sensor to work. I either need a drill for a few minutes or a new adapter.


----------

